

 How To Avoid LinkedIn’s Site Wide Automatic Moderation - molern
http://blog.oktopost.com/how-to-avoid-linkedin-swam-site-wide-automatic-moderation/

======
molern
Njay - It's a pretty bad problem, but I think keeping tabs on your groups and
making sure you are only posting relevant content (ie, if the group rules
state no links, don't post links) then you have a good chance of avoiding it.

HOWEVER, if you are SWAM'd there really is no recourse. I have found that
switching groups is the only solution, and it does work. Have you had issues
with this?

------
njay005
There's no real certain solution to this that could work!! At least not at the
present.

